# T&T  Porchini  Pilaf



## Kayelle (Aug 21, 2010)

I threw this together last night and it was very tasty.

3/4 cup of jasmine rice, with 1/4 cup of Orzo pasta, saute' in butter till nicely colored. I added two cups of chicken broth, about 2 tbs. of dried Porchini mushroom pieces, a sprinkle of dried onion flakes, a couple of shakes of Worcestershire sauce, about 1/2 tsp of curry powder, and some salt.
Bring to boil, cover, and turn heat down to lowest setting. In 15 min. it was ready to fluff, and returned lid for another 5 min.I served it topped with sliced almonds.  It was perfect!!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 21, 2010)

It sounds wonderful and I have all the ingredients. Thanks for sharing we will love it.
kades


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 21, 2010)

I knew the title would get your interest Kades, the way we both love Porchini.
Hope you enjoy.


----------



## mollyanne (Aug 21, 2010)

Sounds delish and nutritious! ...and I love the flavor of Jasmine Rice too. I'm going to try it...thanks


----------



## velochic (Aug 22, 2010)

This is the very reason I keep dehydrated wild mushrooms around... particularly Porcini mushrooms.  They do go well in a pilaf!  You don't even have to rehydrate... but do keep in mind that they will absorb some of the liquid that may be intended to cook the rice and/or pasta, so add a little extra liquid if you use a significant amount of dried mushrooms.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 22, 2010)

velochic said:


> This is the very reason I keep dehydrated wild mushrooms around... particularly Porcini mushrooms.  They do go well in a pilaf!  You don't even have to rehydrate... but do keep in mind that they will absorb some of the liquid that may be intended to cook the rice and/or pasta, so add a little extra liquid if you use a significant amount of dried mushrooms.



You're right about the amount of liquid velochic.  If you use more than a couple of tablespoons of dried mushrooms, you would need to account for more than the two cups of liquid called for in my recipe.  However, in this case, I feel more than a couple of tablespoons of Porchini would be overkill.    I also think that the small amount of curry powder hit this dish to an "outa sight" level.  Trying hard to sound modest, but oh well, I'm in good company here at DC.    I love this place, in case nobody noticed.


----------



## mollyanne (Aug 23, 2010)

I thought all you Porcini lovers might love this blog:
http://honest-food.net/2009/06/01/spring-porcini-madness/

I actually was googling where to find a place to purchase some. I was told at Trader Joe's that our Grand Asian Market probably has them so I'll check...another day


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 23, 2010)

That blog is fantastic and funny too.......thanks MA!!


----------



## Chrissy13 (Aug 26, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> I threw this together last night and it was very tasty.
> 
> 3/4 cup of jasmine rice, with 1/4 cup of Orzo pasta, saute' in butter till nicely colored. I added two cups of chicken broth, about 2 tbs. of dried Porchini mushroom pieces, a sprinkle of dried onion flakes, a couple of shakes of Worcestershire sauce, about 1/2 tsp of curry powder, and some salt.
> Bring to boil, cover, and turn heat down to lowest setting. In 15 min. it was ready to fluff, and returned lid for another 5 min.I served it topped with sliced almonds.  It was perfect!!




Sounds fab! I love mushrooms! I am going to try this thanks!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 27, 2010)

I like to grind my dry porcicnis to powder in a small chopper. Then I just splrinkle a little bit in just about anything from meatloaf to soups and gravies. A little goes along way and gives a nice kick to anything that needs a little "something".


----------



## zfranca (Sep 30, 2010)

kayelle, could you explain what jasmine rice is?
Thanks


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Franka!!  Jasmine rice is a rice grown in Thailand, and it has a slight taste and aroma of the Jasmine flower. It's my rice of choice after first buying it at Trader Joe's  store here in California.  It cooks into a nice firm consistency that is just slightly sticky. I don't know if you can find it available in Mexico, but it is sure would be worth the hunt. Any long cooking rice would work for the recipe I would imagine however.
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Hi Franka!!  Jasmine rice is a rice grown in Thailand, and it has a slight taste and aroma of the Jasmine flower. It's my rice of choice after first buying it at Trader Joe's  store here in California.  It cooks into a nice firm consistency that is just slightly sticky. I don't know if you can find it available in Mexico, but it is sure would be worth the hunt.
> Hope this is helpful.



It's a very good rice for Asian dishes.  It's a natural fit.


----------



## zfranca (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't know how many miles of pasta I rolled out and how many thousands of ravioli I stuffed, but I am not very experienced with rice dishes. I am very interested in experimenting with this Jasmine rice, if I can find it in the _Mercado._ Any other types of exotic varieties?
Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 1, 2010)

zfranca said:


> I don't know how many miles of pasta I rolled out and how many thousands of ravioli I stuffed, but I am not very experienced with rice dishes. I am very interested in experimenting with this Jasmine rice, if I can find it in the _Mercado._ Any other types of exotic varieties?
> Thanks



Basmati is a long grain rice that can add a great flavor to a dish.  It's a staple in Indian cooking.  

Where Jasmine cooks up a little stickier, Basmati cooks up like any long grain rice.  Both of these are available in brown varieties as well.


----------



## zfranca (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks. I am definitively interested in the brown varieties: less refined and more nutricious.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 1, 2010)

In this dish the Jasmine rice isn't sticky at all, because it's first saute' in butter with the orzo.  When I make plain steamed Jasmine rice, I rinse it three times with tap water in the pan I'll be using, and then add the required cooking water.  Rinsing the rice before cooking keeps it from being "sticky".


----------



## msmofet (Oct 3, 2010)

I use Jasmine rice to make fried rice when I make stir fry meals (subgum chicken chow mein or beef and broccoli) and to make mexican rice when I make mexican meals (beef enchiladas)


----------

